# One of the best contemporary on-going BW series right now...NSFW(maybe)



## Didereaux (Feb 27, 2016)

Most have probably heard of the 'Nude Yoga Girl'.  If not Google her and you will find out about her.  That is not my interest today...it is her photography.   She is doing a continuing series of BW's of her doing various yoga stances, or poses while nude.   Calm down, part of the excellent technique she uses is using shadows to cloak the parts the pencil-necked geeks are looking for.  Here is a link to her Instagram gallery.  take a look at this as a collection.  Some shots may be open fro critique, maybe a lot of them, but the body of work is world class in my opinion.
Nude Yoga Girl (@nude_yogagirl) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Designer (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know...Not that great IMO.  The light is all over the chart.  Who is the photographer?


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 27, 2016)

Designer said:


> I don't know...Not that great IMO.  The light is all over the chart.  Who is the photographer?




the girl in the photos/  Apparently she sets everything up and then has her boyfriend or some such press the shutter release.   As I said most not great, but you'd be hard pressed to find another photographer working today who has produced as good a set.  imo  Another reason for the lighting variety is that she purposely creates shadows of 'sensitive' parts.   Read an interview with her, and she pretty much stated as such.  If that is the case then she is quite talented in the lighting department.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2016)

Sure is a hell of a lot better stuff than the zillions of big-busted, duck-lips, and fish-face pose photos that dominate today's Instagram with tons of cleavage, skimpy outfits, and tens of thousands of drooling followers...which is pretty much what Instagram has become about over the past year or so, much more so than before the last year came and went. As if all these skimpy-clothing-wearing, cleavage-heavy, brainless selfies were not bad enough, there are loads of thieves...errrr, I mean "aggregators", who re-post the crap out of the original posts that they steal from the above-mentioned busty, cleavy, dippy expression-wearing 20-somethings.

Nude Yoga Girl actually has a flipping *CONCEPT!* She at least displays some class.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 27, 2016)

lol..I like Nude Yoga




Girl


----------



## kdthomas (Feb 29, 2016)

I actually think the images are well done ... they're _interesting_ to me. Very expressive and beautiful. Glad I saw this link


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 1, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Sure is a hell of a lot better stuff than the zillions of big-busted, duck-lips, and fish-face pose photos that dominate today's Instagram with tons of cleavage, skimpy outfits, and tens of thousands of drooling followers...which is pretty much what Instagram has become about over the past year or so, much more so than before the last year came and went. As if all these skimpy-clothing-wearing, cleavage-heavy, brainless selfies were not bad enough, there are loads of thieves...errrr, I mean "aggregators", who re-post the crap out of the original posts that they steal from the above-mentioned busty, cleavy, dippy expression-wearing 20-somethings.
> 
> Nude Yoga Girl actually has a flipping *CONCEPT!* She at least displays some class.



you some how managed to describe my sisters Instagram spot on! She buys her followers


----------



## Designer (Mar 2, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know...Not that great IMO.  The light is all over the chart.  Who is the photographer?
> ...


I finally remembered the name of the photographer that I was thinking of when I read your post.

Jasper Johal Photography

He seems to have a more unified lighting style, IMO.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 22, 2016)

I always read Playboy for the articles when I was younger.  

Now apparently that's all it is good for.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 22, 2016)

she seems very flexible in her photography


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 22, 2016)

Uh-oh, her boyfriend is going to own the copyright... lol (uh, ya know he really might!)

I didn't find them that impressive from a photography standpoint but from a flexibility standpoint, how does she get in some of those stances?

I'm not sure what her purpose is or what she hopes to accomplish, she seems to have done well enough promoting herself but for what reason I'm not sure.


----------

